# Kimberley Endemics Episode II



## Nephrurus (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to episode II!

Another reptile species I've been lucky enough to photograph is the gecko of no common name _Gehyra xenopus_. Check your book, they have a very limited distribution, but are locally common. Interestingly, these guys don't seem to turn up in areas where other large Gehyra species like _G. australis_ are found. _G. nana_ is found in the same areas, but not a kimberley endemic, so not included in this series of photos. 












Very large and bold, they are often found out during the day on the underside of cliff overhangs and active dark crevices and caves.






Again, these guys are similar to other species like _G.occidentalis_, so to correctly ID them, you look at their feet. These guys have a wedge shape between their subdigital lamellae which is not found in other species. (see photo)


----------



## Rocket (Jul 26, 2007)

Great Shots Neph! See any Oedura or P.cavaticus ;-) ?


----------



## hornet (Jul 26, 2007)

very nice neph


----------



## Kratos (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice pics mate


----------



## ad (Jul 27, 2007)

Great pics Neph. - I love the camo in the second pic,
Thanks for sharing,
Adam


----------

